# Blue Ribbon to honor all of you.



## Lana (May 7, 2008)

I received this link in an email from someone that hasnt' spoken to me in a long time.  I don't know what motivated the person to do that, but I'm glad it did.  I watched the short movie and I thought of all of you here, or what we're all trying to do, and what we have already achieved.  And so, I'd like to share this link with you all and honor you, all that you do, and let you know that each and every one of you makes a difference. 

:heart:

http://www.blueribbonmovie.com/

Please feel free to share this with those that make a difference in your life.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Lana,

Thank you soooo much for posting this.  It was truly an amazing story and one that definitely brightened my morning 

Thanks :heart:


----------



## ladylore (May 8, 2008)

Thanks Lana :hug:

I tried to log in and unfortuntely the video is no longer available. 

Your words made my morning.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Ladylore,

I tried the link again and it worked for me no problem.  Odd that it wouldn't work for you


----------



## Lana (May 8, 2008)

Halo and LL, I'm glad to have brought you smiles today :grouphug:

LL, I'm sorry you didn't get to see the movie.  I just checked and it's still there.  Maybe it's too busy 

If you're still having trouble, here's a different link:

YouTube - Who I Am Makes A Difference http://www.makeadifference.com

Just search for "blue ribbon movie" on youtube.  :hug:


----------



## Into The Light (May 8, 2008)

thanks for sharing :hug:


----------

